# what do you do for a living?



## captain jack (May 5, 2013)

for those that live aboard and especially those doing long term cruising away from any home ports, what do you do to make money? i am especially interested in career options that would allow a person to work wherever they happen to be; with either no time at 'the office' or very infrequent time at 'te office'.

please be detailed. just saying, "i work with computers", isn't going to be very insightful since that could be just about anything.


----------



## aloof (Dec 21, 2014)

I've never met any cruiser who was really making a living *while* cruising. The life style makes work difficult. Work ruins the lifestyle. My suggestion? Do one or the other, not both. In the first world one can earn enough money in 3 months to finance the other 9 in the third world. Suggest one lives an almost impoverished life while working, if one is serious about this, so one can live like a king while cruising. The pay is huge in the first world, but it is easily wasted on cars, sissy condos, bars, designer foods, all the crap one is trying to escape.

So I lived in California working like crazy at a Silicon Valley engineering job, for just 25 years. All my co-workers did the fancy house, BMW, profligate spouse, spoiled children thing and are all still working. I lived in comparable poverty and saved everything. Retired early. Now the dividend checks just auto-deposit into the bank account so that third world currency come pouring out of third world ATMs. And life in the third world is about 6000 times better than life in the first world. I could make a long list of why, but basically it's just warmer in *every* way.

So if you are young, find a 3 month job you can come back to once a year. Engineering contract work is a great one. Probably similar jobs in most of the tech fields. Good union jobs could work to: healthcare, construction. If you are older...well it will be tougher, but its never too late.

Many cruiser do this. They cruise around in the tropics for a year or two, then go back to Australia or California or France or whatever and work at serious high pay jobs.

Most people I know cannot control their spending while working. Hopeless.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

I write high school textbooks on the side. This means that I am very busy for about a year and the royalties come in for the next 6 or 7 years and then it is time to do a new edition. The one that pays the best is coming out in its sixth edition this month. I am working on the teacher guide stuff on the boat in Grenada. Should be done in another few weeks. This may be the last one since the next edition would come out when I am in 72ish.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I know several that live aboard full time, but they don't work. They're retired.

Others, work seasonally and cruise while not working.

I've gone to work from the boat, meaning dressed on the boat and left, as opposed to go home first and dress for work. Total buzz kill.


----------



## NoQuarter79 (Mar 12, 2014)

Most live aboards that I have met are retired. We live aboard our boat during the summer, not cruising though. We're docked at the marina, but we started a hull cleaning business. We did okay by our standards, but we survived off of a lot of ramen and canned soups.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

In 6 years the only person I know who makes an actual and real living whislt cruising is Fatty Goodlander.

It's taken all his life to build up a huge reputation and a foredeck of hard word daily to feather his nest.

He is the ONLY one ACTIVELY cruising who I have met doing it.

There is one other person, but he is restricted by employment to the Caribbean, where Fatty can mooch worldwide. Even an internet share or money trader needs to be somehwere theres excellent internet, or its just investing. 

Mark


----------



## captain jack (May 5, 2013)

aloof said:


> I've never met any cruiser who was really making a living *while* cruising. The life style makes work difficult. Work ruins the lifestyle. My suggestion? Do one or the other, not both. In the first world one can earn enough money in 3 months to finance the other 9 in the third world. Suggest one lives an almost impoverished life while working, if one is serious about this, so one can live like a king while cruising. The pay is huge in the first world, but it is easily wasted on cars, sissy condos, bars, designer foods, all the crap one is trying to escape.
> 
> So I lived in California working like crazy at a Silicon Valley engineering job, for just 25 years. All my co-workers did the fancy house, BMW, profligate spouse, spoiled children thing and are all still working. I lived in comparable poverty and saved everything. Retired early. Now the dividend checks just auto-deposit into the bank account so that third world currency come pouring out of third world ATMs. And life in the third world is about 6000 times better than life in the first world. I could make a long list of why, but basically it's just warmer in *every* way.
> 
> ...


some good points. not so sure about constrction, anymore. it used to be guaranteed good income and easy to come by but, times have changed.


----------



## captain jack (May 5, 2013)

killarney_sailor said:


> I write high school textbooks on the side. This means that I am very busy for about a year and the royalties come in for the next 6 or 7 years and then it is time to do a new edition. The one that pays the best is coming out in its sixth edition this month. I am working on the teacher guide stuff on the boat in Grenada. Should be done in another few weeks. This may be the last one since the next edition would come out when I am in 72ish.


writing. that's a good thought. i just discovered two companies that require writers. both are work from home deals.


----------



## captain jack (May 5, 2013)

Minnewaska said:


> I've gone to work from the boat, meaning dressed on the boat and left, as opposed to go home first and dress for work. Total buzz kill.


i presently do that for half the week. better than going to work from land. the sunrise over the bay is a great way to start the day. sets you in a good frame of mind even though you are going to work. at least, it does for me.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

I have the best job for cruising - musician/singer/entertainer. I can work anywhere I wish and make a good living.

Gary


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

travlineasy said:


> I have the best job for cruising - musician/singer/entertainer. I can work anywhere I wish and make a good living.
> 
> Gary


Retired shipwright and marine mechanic here do a couple jobs a month don't need much to keep me eating


----------



## hellsop (Jun 3, 2014)

Not aboard yet, but my employment fits the lifestyle -- I'm an ETL Architect. Or, more colloquially, a data plumber. I hook disparate databases together, pretty much "by any means necessary". Like when one company buys another one and they want to run both side by side for a while? I provide the connections between to allow them to do that, then help with the integration. If I need to meet with clients, I go to them, but 99.44% of the work never needs anything more than a laptop, a cellphone, and a set of virtual private network keys.


----------



## mombemoo (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm not a full time cruiser yet but I'm working toward that end. I left a computer career and became a marine mechanic/electrician/electronics tech.


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

When I was actually cruising, I didn't do a damn thing. I liked it that way. 

But, I funded myself through savings and annuities.


----------



## ltgoshen (Jan 5, 2009)

We are not living on the boat yet, but we do have a plan. My wife works in software as a project owner and will need 2 to 3 days a week of great internet access to continue in the field. So coastal cruising will have to be enough at first. 
I was certified in scuba so I could clean the bottom of our boat. In doing this I have had a few boats just right around mine that have asked if I could catch theirs while I was down. They expected a charge of $70 to $75.00 Bucks Per cleaning. If you don't let it get to bad it only takes like 30 min to clean a 35 foot boat. 
I have another revenue stream I have will begin to work on this week. "Insurance" I know, I know, But, here me out. It pays you for the sale a fare $ dollar amount up front. The part I like is after the first year has passed and your client is still in the program it pays like $17.50 per month every month after residual income. So get this, if you sell 150 people the new policy this year and they stay in the program, you will receive a $2,625.00 monthly check each month. Now it is not a get rich plan. Its dam hard work. But it does pay off. I know a man personally that made $10,000 his first year and $40,000 his second year and this being his 3 completed year working in the industry will gross over $100,000. He sold right at 150 policies each of the 3 years his monthly income is $7,875. Not bad for residual income. So you get to a point in the program where you don't want to sale new clients, DON'T. Go sailing spend a few weeks a year working the clients you have making sure they are o.k and don't need anything. Go sailing. 
The last money stream I have is from consulting in the industry I have been for the last 30 some odd years, transportation.
I do training on the rules and laws set forth by the Federal Motor carrier Safety Administration and the Federal D.O.T . I come into trucking businesses and do a mach audit of their operation and teach them the things they need to know to stay safe and legal as a shipping company. I train their drivers on hours of service rules and daily vehicle inspection reporting. I do D.O.T inspections on their tractors and trailers. I train drivers how to do there log books properly.
There are all sorts of ways to get cruising kitty for sailing. However I think the biggest hurdle for most is to pay down their debt. Get rid of the overhead. I have not had a new car for over 10 years. Not because I can't have one but because I don't want the debt. Stop buying stuff. Nobody needs stuff. If it will not fit in 30X10X5 I don't purchase it. Do this first. Get rid of your overhead baggage. You will find you don't need much money. 
P.S if you want to look at the insurance thing here is the link.

https://www.careimprovementplus.com/default.aspx
Cheers.


----------



## captain jack (May 5, 2013)

wow. thanks to all the posters. so far, this thread has gotten some really good, detailed responses. really good ideas on how to fund your live aboard/cruising lifestyle.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

ltgoshen said:


> ...."Insurance" I know, I know, But, here me out. It pays you for the sale a fare $ dollar amount up front. The part I like is after the first year has passed and your client is still in the program it pays like $17.50 per month every month after residual income. So get this, if you sell 150 people the new policy this year and they stay in the program, you will receive a $2,625.00 monthly check each month. Now it is not a get rich plan. Its dam hard work. But it does pay off. I know a man personally that made $10,000 his first year and $40,000 his second year and this being his 3 completed year working in the industry will gross over $100,000. He sold right at 150 policies each of the 3 years his monthly income is $7,875. Not bad for residual income. So you get to a point in the program where you don't want to sale new clients, DON'T.......


There are plenty of insurance agents/brokers that work part time. Usually as a transition to retirement, rather than how they built their business. I know a few. The only fly in the ointment of you plan is handling the claims experience. If you're not there to hold their hand and available 24/7 at any time, you will not keep that client and your reputation for selling your next policy will be mud.

The semi-retired folks I know have someone back in the office that gets a piece of the action for backing them up on the 24/7 need.


----------



## ltgoshen (Jan 5, 2009)

Minnewaska said:


> There are plenty of insurance agents/brokers that work part time. Usually as a transition to retirement, rather than how they built their business. I know a few. The only fly in the ointment of you plan is handling the claims experience. If you're not there to hold their hand and available 24/7 at any time, you will not keep that client and your reputation for selling your next policy will be mud.
> 
> The semi-retired folks I know have someone back in the office that gets a piece of the action for backing them up on the 24/7 need.


That's how it works. Thanks for bringing that up. we have a 7 person team that work as a group to help each other with the clients when one of us is out of pocket. I know 15 or 18 that do this as a means of cruising. There is always reasons one can find that will prove to be a hurdle in any venture. I would give some though to that type of business that you invest hard your time and talent that will bring residual income in the future. Don't have to be insurance. That's just my means to a cruising life. Mixed with bottom cleaning and engine work, Bar tending and a host of other marketable skills.

What ever you do plan to work and work a plan. Remember that the goal is your freedom in time not to get rich. If you are free to catch Mahee-mahee and eat ramen while watching the sun sen over Jost Van Dyke than you are rich already.
Peace


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

Winding down my work and handing over to a younger and I think better architect, but will still be available to consult until I become irrelevant, which means being within a day or two of Philadelphia for the next year or so. I still may do work at a reduced or no fee for non-profits if it is interesting.

Then longer sailing trips funded through good investments (or just dumb luck) over the past few decades.

Oh, and the Affordable Care Act, which is making all this possible.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Ulladh said:


> ....Oh, and the Affordable Care Act, which is making all this possible.


Let's not get political, but was this serious or a joke? It's my understanding that many cruisers would buy very basic catastrophic coverage with huge deductibles and then pay for cheap clinic services in the islands and come out way ahead. Those plans were deemed illegal and require upgrades in coverage and resultant cost.

Truly interested in the plain perspective. Not an argument over the ACA.


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

ACA has been good for me, more coverage for only slightly more cost for 2014. Made my first payment for 2015 still a lot more coverage for just a bit more cost. 

I selected a "Gold" plan, low out of pocket cost, "platinum" would be better if I had more health issues.

I am not thinking as far as "the islands", as an EU citizen I would have other options.


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

Ulladh, If I can be so bold to ask you what are your annual payments on your "gold" plan? Does it also cover your spouse? I, too, am close to retirement and I'm struggling with the whole health care issue.


----------



## ltgoshen (Jan 5, 2009)

Walks like a duck


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Ulladh said:


> ACA has been good for me, more coverage for only slightly more cost for 2014. Made my first payment for 2015 still a lot more coverage for just a bit more cost.
> 
> I selected a "Gold" plan, low out of pocket cost, "platinum" would be better if I had more health issues.
> 
> I am not thinking as far as "the islands", as an EU citizen I would have other options.


Glad to hear you have the coverage you like. However, you indicated that the ACA was making your cruising plans possible. I'm not following how that's the case. Only that you like paying more for getting more.


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

Before ACA as self employed each year was a new set of calculations, each time with higher payment and less coverage with no cap on out of pocket expenses. ACA has an annual cap.

Gold has a fixed copay for in-network provider and slightly higher copay for out of network.

For me the predictability and prescription drug plan is liberating, cost/month for me was never a big issue, but I can now budget in a more predictable manner.

My income is too high for any subsidy and until I do the 2014 taxes I have no idea what the tax benefit if any I may get. Previously I took the self employed health insurance tax credit., but that is only on the self employed income not unearned income like investment or retirement income. So if things work out as I suspect I can reduce the proportion of earned income and go sailing.

$1500/month for 2015 for two adults which is what I paid in 2013 for less coverage and no annual cap. Maximum subsidy if I qualified, which I don't, would bring the monthly cost for two adults to less than $500 for a gold plan


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

This is how I want to make my living till I'm too damned old to work.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Dfok (Apr 11, 2010)

Minnewaska said:


> Glad to hear you have the coverage you like. However, you indicated that the ACA was making your cruising plans possible. I'm not following how that's the case. Only that you like paying more for getting more.


I can't speak for Ulladh, but for many the ACA means you can leave an employer plan and find somewhat affordable insurance that offers real coverage as an individual. For many who were in the individual market the limitations, exclusions and huge annual price increases now seem somewhat under control.
The catastrophic coverage plans with high deductibles caught many off guard - folks thought they were insured until they needed serious medical care. 
Low cost regular medical care paid for out of pocket sounds great, but if you have to return to the US for something "out of the ordinary" your pockets are probably not deep enough to cover the care.
The ACA is more expensive than catastrophic insurance, but it specifies coverage and limits out of pocket costs. THe costs, while not low are at least predicable, as is the coverage - no more "we dropped you just yesterday!".
A single cruiser with less than about $45,000 in earned income, or a cruising couple bringing in less than around $68,000 qualify for subsidized insurance that is better than "catastrophic coverage" and better and dramatically less expensive than the old individual market.


----------



## Dfok (Apr 11, 2010)

Just realized but I am not surprised at the "thread drift" - if not for health insurance expense most of us could do a lot less for a living - while actually living.
Many of my buddies are military retirees, most of the rest on medicare. They sail more.
Me, I'm just envious and moderately more broke until I get older......


----------



## captain jack (May 5, 2013)

i don't have health insurance. i have rarely opted for it when employers offered it. it's too expensive and i rarely ever get sick. if i do get sick and have to go to the doctor, my doctor gives a cash discount. not sure how obamacare will affect that cash discount.


but, insurance is for another thread


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I do not want to get into whether having insurance or the ACA is a good idea. That is another thread.

For cruising, the catastrophic plans were not as bad as being portrayed. I know one couple who had one and, actually had to use it. Thankfully for rheumatoid arthritis, which was debilitating but not fatal, not cancer or heart disease. The whole idea was to have a $10k or $15k deductible and a plan that only covered major medical. They were very inexpensive, not at all comparable in cost to ACA. However, cost varances may be widely different state to state, as the state's themselves had different minimums. The point was that you literally paid for everything out of pocket, other than a serious disease. All your physicals, trips in for a bad cough, stitches, etc, the cost of which was typically no more than your premium savings. If you contracted a serious disease, you were going to be out the deductible, but they covered.

For those with the means to be caught by a $10k surprise, I thought the plans were not a terrible idea. If you remained healthy for a number of years, you would come out ahead. If you were traveling, it's typically cheaper to get routine care anywhere outside the US. If you got very sick, you were likely coming home anyway.

It sounds like ACA is predictable, provides more coverage, but more expensive. Glad that works for the posters above, but I bet it's going to keep some out of the cruising ranks. As I understand it, you are no longer able to opt out.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Try this:

Expat Health Insurance | ExpatFocus.com


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

aeventyr60 said:


> Try this:
> 
> Expat Health Insurance | ExpatFocus.com


That looks cool. Does it comply with the ACA for US citizens? Not sure that living outside the country make one exempt.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Jury still out on that one...


----------



## jerryrlitton (Oct 14, 2002)

I will do this shortly...The Floating Brothel

I figure I can get one of those industrial barges, you know the ones with the mega cranes. Lift your boat under the cover of darkness and deposite your boat into the depths of the barge to meet your significant other. I figure with some of you I can accomplish a quick turn in less than an hour. Maybe medsailor and outbound could be the visiting docs. Gary could play music. one of the lawyers could get the waivers signed, takefive could collect the money, and eisenstein could make sure we did it correctly....minnwaska would issue french postcards. Donna would ensure compliance with the no spanking rule, RichH to ensure proper sanitation, Kilraney to document it in a book, and a go pro guy for "live images back to Sailnet, CptLen as the engineer.

I can make a fortune.

Aeventry60 will have the boat next to mine with the clinic. Obamacare accepted.

Park the boat outside of Singapore. Offer free wifi to cheap SNers.


----------



## ltgoshen (Jan 5, 2009)

*what do you do for a living?*

Another way to make money underway? Sell insurance


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

I would think the job that would be best for cruising would be one that pays a pension, preferably with health insurance. Outside of the military, this is pretty much unheard of now, but there are still some jobs that are pensioned. For example some fire departments, police departments, and government jobs offer pensions. 

If you don't have a pension, I think there are broadly 3 categories you could fall into to generate income, or have sustained income, while cruising.

1: Work from the boat. If you have a skill or trade, and the local officials allow you to work (or you work black market) this can be an option.

2: Intermittent work. If you have a skill that is in high enough demand, you can fly back occasionally and earn enough to make the trip worthwhile. This usually works only for high demand professional jobs and is sometimes subject to boom and bust cycles. 

3: Save up, invest and live off the proceeds. If you're living off the interest only, or very slowly drawing down on the principle, then you're doing really well here. For most this will be a time-limited form of funding a cruise.


To discuss the options a little more, I'll share while I've found over the years researching this. I started looking at all options when my cruising dreams were first sparked, which was when I was broke and needed a career change. I chose to become a Physician Assistant largely because I felt it would allow me to achieve my goal of cruising. We're currently in a boom cycle of medicine, so things are going according to plan for now, but I was a victim of the IT Dotcom bubble which burst and ended my IT career, so I'm cautious... 

1. I don't think this is much of an option aside from supplemental funds or for those living on a shoe string. I know a circumnavigator who took a welder with him (he had a steel boat) and would weld for money. They said that all the work was in the ports, not at anchor, and usually the slip fees were a wash with what they earned. Also, the spirit of cruising is that everyone helps each other out, and I would have a hard time charging for some trades because of this. I know another cruiser who went into HVAC as a career because he figured he could fix boat refrigeration systems when out and about. That didn't work well for him either. 

The only viable option I can think of for this kind of work would be cutting hair. It would be relatively quick to go through haircutting school and work for a while part time to get experience. The tools are small and one could partially supplement income this way I would think. You could fly a flag at anchor "$15 haircuts" for advertise on the radio nets.

#2 There are some skills that are in high enough demand that temp companies or locum tenens companies (as we call them in medicine) will make a small investment in time worth it for you. Right now in medicine there are lots of opportunities here. Everything from Doctors, Physician Assistants and Nurses, to X-ray techs and ultrasound techs. The companies will often pay travel, room and board, and the rates of compensation can be very high. This seems like a viable alternative if you plan far enough ahead to train in one of these skills, or are lucky enough to be in one. 

#3 This one may be possible for some who have been very financially savvy/successful in life. Rental income, annuities, dividends, and even reverse mortgages are possible sources of how this could work. 

BTW, I think now is a great time to put in a plug for Patrick Schulte's (Bumfuzzle) book "Live on the margin." He combines aspects of all 3 of the items above by living off investments, and occasionally trading from his current location. The first half of the book is about getting lean and the second half is hardcore and specific to trading strategies. 

MedSailor


----------



## captain jack (May 5, 2013)

Minnewaska said:


> I do not want to get into whether having insurance or the ACA is a good idea. That is another thread.
> .


no. that was not my intent. i was just saying that health care and insurance have not had any noticable effect on my personal finances. i have simply been personally responsible for my own health care which, thus far, has not been terrible extensive. but, personal health really does affect how you handle your health care. some people couldn't live without insurance.

oh. and you can opt out (which i am). there is a tax penalty but, for now, it's far less than the cost insurance, especially under the new law. that may change, in the future.


----------



## captain jack (May 5, 2013)

MedSailor said:


> I would think the job that would be best for cruising would be one that pays a pension, preferably with health insurance. Outside of the military, this is pretty much unheard of now, but there are still some jobs that are pensioned. For example some fire departments, police departments, and government jobs offer pensions.
> 
> If you don't have a pension, I think there are broadly 3 categories you could fall into to generate income, or have sustained income, while cruising.
> 
> ...


wow. good post. i'll have to check his book out. the guy from piratelifestyle has one i want to read, too.

at present, i am in that looking for a new career mode. in fact, that's the inspiration for this thread.

i had been doing construction for most of my life but, it's not secure anymore and the pay rates have dropped from what they were. plus, a person gets tired of starting over at the bottom everytime you change from employer to employer. working for yourself, doing home improvements on the sly, is lucrative but can only last so long. eventually, you have to be on the books and that creates issues of it's own.


----------



## ltgoshen (Jan 5, 2009)

captain jack said:


> there is a tax penalty but, for now, it's far less than the cost insurance, especially under the new law. that may change, in the future.


Scandalous 
-adjective 
1. disgraceful; shameful or shocking; improper: scandalous behavior in public. 
2. defamatory or libelous, as a speech or writing. 
3. attracted to or preoccupied with scandal, as a person: a scandalous, vicious gossip.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

captain jack said:


> wow. good post. i'll have to check his book out. the guy from piratelifestyle has one i want to read, too.
> 
> at present, i am in that looking for a new career mode. in fact, that's the inspiration for this thread.
> 
> i had been doing construction for most of my life but, it's not secure anymore and the pay rates have dropped from what they were. plus, a person gets tired of starting over at the bottom everytime you change from employer to employer. working for yourself, doing home improvements on the sly, is lucrative but can only last so long. eventually, you have to be on the books and that creates issues of it's own.


If you're looking for a new career, I would recommend becoming a barber, and using that as a part time job to put yourself through ultrasound (or other medical technical) school.

Here's an article worth perusing. Most in demand healthcare jobs

If you have an high-demand job you can usually name your terms, but the real gold, for cruisers, is the locum tenens job. This is where the temp agency pays your flight, room, board, rental car etc and gives you a huge premium over standard salaries. I've seen a small hospital fly a locum doctor out from Florida to the PNW just to cover a weekend.

There are lots of jobs that are in too high of a demand to fill, but must be staffed, so hospitals have to pay the high rates. Ultrasound tech, Echocardiology tech, surgical tech, cath lab tech, etc. These jobs pay 50-80K for full time, but can be 1.5-2x that in hourly wages as a locum job. They don't take nearly as much time in training and school as MD, PA-C or RN. If you're cruising frugally, it wouldn't take but one or two job assignments to cover the next year's cruising.

Many medical technical jobs exist that pay well, are easy enough and most people don't know they're out there. Most think of medical assistant, RN, MD etc and don't think of becoming a nuclear medicine technologist. It pays to spend a little time looking at the community college offerings and hospital job openings. If you see the same job advertised on 20 hospital websites and offered on several locum recruiting websites, chances are supply isn't keeping up with demand.

MedSailor


----------



## captain jack (May 5, 2013)

ltgoshen said:


> Scandalous
> -adjective
> 1. disgraceful; shameful or shocking; improper: scandalous behavior in public.
> 2. defamatory or libelous, as a speech or writing.
> 3. attracted to or preoccupied with scandal, as a person: a scandalous, vicious gossip.


matter of opinion. i could say the same of a government forcing the people to purchase a poduct, whether they want it or not.


----------



## captain jack (May 5, 2013)

MedSailor said:


> If you're looking for a new career, I would recommend becoming a barber, and using that as a part time job to put yourself through ultrasound (or other medical technical) school.
> 
> Here's an article worth perusing. Most in demand healthcare jobs
> 
> ...


you are right about working in the medical field. i remember reading that they are experiencing a shortage of people in that field and it's expected to get worse. that IS a good thought.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

captain jack said:


> you are right about working in the medical field. i remember reading that they are experiencing a shortage of people in that field and it's expected to get worse. that IS a good thought.


They are, in most areas of medicine, and medicine is projected to grow and grow... but then again so was IT and for a short period of time, that sector contracted massively. When it did, I was out of work and I went sailing on <$500/month and regrouped.

If you're looking to get a high demand job, be sure to assess whether or not your specific job helps companies save money, or costs them money, and look at how necessary it is and if cheaper alternatives exist.

Example: Hospitals and clinics need a certain amount of doctors, so the demand is there. There is a shortage of doctors, as well. However, in many, but not all cases, the physician service can be provider by a cheaper alternative, ie a nurse practitioner or physician assistant.

Same with the RN role. Yes, hospitals need nurses and they are in high demand, but they're expensive and every possible task that can be delegated to a CNA or LPN will be to save money. For this reason, along with the fact that everybody and their sister is becoming an RN, I fear a reversal of demand/supply with the RN job.

I looked at this situation, and saw the physician role boom and bust cyclically over the decades and figured that being the cheaper alternative was the safer option. ie it's better to be the PA than the MD, or the CNA than the RN.

Another type of role is one that is technical and specific enough that nobody else can fill the role. If you need an ultrasound tech, or nuclear medicine tech, nothing else will fit the bill.

Don't discount barber though. Portable, and pretty much recession-proof.

MedSailor


----------



## SWFLman (Oct 8, 2014)

I don't work from my boat, but I do work full time from home. So technically, if I had good internet and phone I could. I'm an IT project manager. Overseeing large IT implementation. Basically keeping India programmers on track. Everything is done by conference calls. Company hates to pay for travel.... so I never need to go anywhere....


----------



## Rapp (Nov 16, 2014)

MedSailor said:


> If you're looking for a new career, I would recommend becoming a barber, and using that as a part time job to put yourself through ultrasound (or other medical technical) school.
> 
> Here's an article worth perusing. Most in demand healthcare jobs
> 
> ...


It takes months to become a Barber and it's a dieing business unless you're catering to young people and are young.The chains and their hours and prices are slowly choking the barber business.I was fortunate to have 20 good years in the business,but fortunately I invested in real estate or i'd be starving


----------



## paikea (Aug 3, 2014)

Interesting thread because a lot of these I am trying to map myself. 
I am not yet a liveaboard and/or cruising. I am hoping to get there sometimes this year but taking it one step at the time and figuring things out as I go along. I work in global IT consulting. I am either working from home, or on travels, 90% of the time (some of these travels even existing because I get too bored in one location, ie at home, and I just decide to spend a month there or there, and hop, I am gone for a month or two), and only 10% I find myself bothering to go to the actual office. And even then I do it because I like saying hello to some people there and not out of work obligation. Which made me think that I might be able to pull off a liveaboard and cruising while still keeping up with my work as long as I have internet access, considering right now I am already sort of "cruising on land" and never setting roots anywhere. However, the word cruising can be loosely used. I can see myself pulling this off docked at marinas or close to shores, and hopping from marina to marina. But working (aka stuck on the laptop, conf calls etc) while crossing the Pacific Ocean or whatever Ocean on a lets say 40 feet bouncing sailboat and single handed, no, I cant see myself being able to accomplish that. So I will have to see how I can have my cake and eat it too.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

I think there are definitely places you could telecommute from and places you couldn't. I wouldn't worry too much about mid ocean communications, as the actual ocean crossings aren't going to be a huge percentage of your yearly cruising time. 

I think you would find yourself pretty limited by hopping from internet available port to port. WIFI may or may not be good enough for what you do, and again you'd be hopping from hotspot to hotspot. I think it would end up controlling your cruise and making you sail on a tight schedule which is dangerous. 

On the other hand, there are places where one could hang out and earn money with a good connection. So, if you didn't need to put in lots of hours, and could work intermittently, then perhaps you'd be better off. Online poker for example could work. Work when you want to, (and when there's a connection) and don't work the rest of the time.

Rapp, you should come be a barber in my town! EVERY shop has a multi-hour wait for walk ins EVERY day of the week. Months to train for a new skill isn't that bad. Unskilled labor aside, every marketable job takes months to become minimally competent at if not years. You're right though, it may not make much to pay the rent shoreside in most places, but don't you think you could pocket some money in the cruising anchorages?

MedSailor


----------



## Rapp (Nov 16, 2014)

MedSailor said:


> I think there are definitely places you could telecommute from and places you couldn't. I wouldn't worry too much about mid ocean communications, as the actual ocean crossings aren't going to be a huge percentage of your yearly cruising time.
> 
> I think you would find yourself pretty limited by hopping from internet available port to port. WIFI may or may not be good enough for what you do, and again you'd be hopping from hotspot to hotspot. I think it would end up controlling your cruise and making you sail on a tight schedule which is dangerous.
> 
> ...


Medsailor thats good to know,I'm sure it varies from area to area,my haircutting days are over,It was too confining for me,I fortunately don't need it anymore,I haven't worked in 8 years and don't miss it.But it is a good trade for a young man,it's just that with no retirement it's tough,but that can be said for most self employed folks


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Rapp said:


> It takes months to become a Barber and it's a dieing business unless you're catering to young people and are young.The chains and their hours and prices are slowly choking the barber business.I was fortunate to have 20 good years in the business,but fortunately I invested in real estate or i'd be starving


Pretty stiff competition out here in the cruising world for barbers. Nobody beats my wicked barber.


----------



## captain jack (May 5, 2013)

Rapp said:


> It takes months to become a Barber and it's a dieing business unless you're catering to young people and are young.The chains and their hours and prices are slowly choking the barber business.I was fortunate to have 20 good years in the business,but fortunately I invested in real estate or i'd be starving


i assume he means to be a barber to other cruisers. that might be a better job, if you are away, than it is if you try to do it as a job at home. maybe not, though.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

I met a gal in the Florida Keys that was a cruiser and cut hair 4 days a week for other cruisers. $10 for guys - $15 for ladies. She worked non-stop for 10 to 12 hours every day she was there, did a great job, and made a lot of money. She could cut a guy's hair in less than 10 minutes and it was perfect every time.

Gary


----------



## Rapp (Nov 16, 2014)

Gary,thats good to know,If I ever decide to go cruising I can always pick up a few bucks


----------



## skalashn (Jun 28, 2011)

paikea said:


> I can see myself pulling this off docked at marinas or close to shores, and hopping from marina to marina. But working (aka stuck on the laptop, conf calls etc) while crossing the Pacific Ocean or whatever Ocean on a lets say 40 feet bouncing sailboat and single handed, no, I cant see myself being able to accomplish that. So I will have to see how I can have my cake and eat it too.


I tried doing exactly that last summer for a few weeks while cruising Lake Ontario. I am in a similar line of work. Overall it was fine but working underway single handed is not something I particularly enjoyed. Ocean actually might be better since you are not dealing with nasty chop, traffic or ever changing conditions.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Rapp said:


> Gary,thats good to know,If I ever decide to go cruising I can always pick up a few bucks


Rapp, this gal was probably hauling in more than $250 a day, and I seriously doubt that any of it was reported on her income tax returns. She said every place they stopped there were lots of cruisers and they all tended to need grooming. I surely couldn't argue with that. Cruisers can be a scurvy bunch, especially when it comes to hair cuts and shaving. The guy that sailed back to Maryland with me said he would not shave till we got home. He looked a lot like an elderly grizzly bear when we docked in the upper Chesapeake 30 days later.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

And they still pay me, well, to go to work.


----------



## capt jgwinks (Sep 24, 2013)

Entertainer, wow. I think I'll try that. Where can I buy some talent?


----------



## captain jack (May 5, 2013)

capt jgwinks said:


> Entertainer, wow. I think I'll try that. Where can I buy some talent?


try listening to some of the music on modern pop radio stations and you will quickly realize you can get by quite well without any talent.


----------



## capt jgwinks (Sep 24, 2013)

Amen


----------



## captain jack (May 5, 2013)

one thing about entertainment as a money earning enterprise; if you play at a bar, you really don't have to be all that great. one thing that i have noticed, over the years, is that, if you add enough beer, any live music, no matter how poorly done, is well received.

the bar next door to where my boat is berthed has bands on saturdays and sunday afternoons and evenings, during the warm weather. i get a free show from my vantage point. they are always cover bands; playing classic rock songs from the 70s and 80s and glam metal music. often, the instrumentals aren't bad and, the songs are well known to the audience. just as often, the singing is pretty bad. but, no one minds. they are drinking or drunk. they know the music. and that's good enough for them. 

it really packs in the people at the bar.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Jack, most of those guys are weekend warriors or wannabee rock stars. The ones that play those jobs play for next to nothing, and obviously, the quality of the music they provide reflects that. They tend to play loudly, mainly to cover up their lack of talent - it's nothing new. Those of us that make a full time living from musical performances do not play excessively loud - we don't need to. We perform nearly every day of the week, and rarely play for a bunch of drunks. Sure, there's some drinkin going on, but not to the excess you find at the marina bars.

One of the major problems with the entertainment business is those individuals that play to get that high from their five minutes in the spotlight. Then tend to play for free or next to nothing. Consequently, the nite club owners feel that everyone, regardless of their level of talent, will play for the same rate. I won't do that. I have a set rate, and if the owners don't want to pay it, that's fine with me. Ironically, while down in the keys two years ago, I was making more in tips as a single from my three hour jobs than some of the 3 piece groups made in pay from their four-hour performances.

The entertainment business, however, requires a lot of things that other businesses do not require. Essentially, you are a one-man band all the way. You are the owner, manager, production person, stage hand, promoter, bookkeeper, tax consultant, roadie and talent, all in one neat bundle. If you cannot do all those things, efficiently and effectively, plus provide the goods on stage, you'll quickly be out of business. I've been doing this for many, many years, and every location I've played wanted me to book more and more jobs with them. You can't buy talent. Either you have it, or you don't!

Next week, I'll be at the Marathon City Marina's Tiki Hut, providing evening entertainment to the cruisers in Boot Key Harbor. Usually, that first night's crowd is relatively small, maybe 25 people. By the second Saturday night, that crowd will be closer to 100 people, and grow ever Saturday night till I head home. Word gets out that there is some great entertainment at the Tiki Hut and folks come from miles around to enjoy the evening. Sometimes I manage to lure some other players, guys with guitars, banjos and fiddles, and we have a great country jam session.

As much as I love this business, I know my days are limited. My lungs are shot to Hell from Asbestosis contracted while a kid in the Navy, and I'm 74 years old, which is right up there for an onstage entertainer. I figure I may have another year or two at best, then some youngster will have to take over for me. In the mean time, I'll try to spend more time sailing and less time working, which is not easy. Every time I cut back at one location, another place finds out and tries to hire me. It's hard to say no.

You can listen to some of my music by going to PSR Performer Gary Diamond - PSR-3000

Good luck,

Gary


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I love live music, unless it's truly horrible and makes one cringe, but that's rare. It's true that the vocals are typically the weak link, but watching someone get up there and put it out is almost always impressive.

Being a good entertainer, however, is far more than being a technically competant musician. One needs to connect with their audience, which can be while performing and between songs. It's eye contact, facial expression, offhanded comments, comments between sets, etc. I've seen more good entertainers than good singers.

Gary, while I haven't heard you sing, based on the countless pics I've seen with you and the ladies, I'm sure you're a good entertainer.


----------



## jerryrlitton (Oct 14, 2002)

travlineasy said:


> Jack, most of those guys are weekend warriors or wannabee rock stars. The ones that play those jobs play for next to nothing, and obviously, the quality of the music they provide reflects that. They tend to play loudly, mainly to cover up their lack of talent - it's nothing new. Those of us that make a full time living from musical performances do not play excessively loud - we don't need to. We perform nearly every day of the week, and rarely play for a bunch of drunks. Sure, there's some drinkin going on, but not to the excess you find at the marina bars.
> 
> One of the major problems with the entertainment business is those individuals that play to get that high from their five minutes in the spotlight. Then tend to play for free or next to nothing. Consequently, the nite club owners feel that everyone, regardless of their level of talent, will play for the same rate. I won't do that. I have a set rate, and if the owners don't want to pay it, that's fine with me. Ironically, while down in the keys two years ago, I was making more in tips as a single from my three hour jobs than some of the 3 piece groups made in pay from their four-hour performances.
> 
> ...


Gary, identical to the flying business. All these new pilots trying to break into the game by working for next to nothing. Just like you said, then the industry standard for pay tends to dip. There will always be someone willing to work for crap wages. When you enter the plane next time look to the left. See who is flying the right seat. A kid probably making starvation wages. The bean counters are hiring these people. If you were to ask this person their experience you would probably not fly. However like the age old rule says; you get what you pay for.

Jerry


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

jerryrlitton said:


> Gary, identical to the flying business. All these new pilots trying to break into the game by working for next to nothing. Just like you said, then the industry standard for pay tends to dip. There will always be someone willing to work for crap wages. When you enter the plane next time look to the left. See who is flying the right seat. A kid probably making starvation wages. The bean counters are hiring these people. If you were to ask this person their experience you would probably not fly. However like the age old rule says; you get what you pay for.
> 
> Jerry


Absolutely true, but it's really supply and demand, forced by experience requirements of the ATP. Unless you flew on the taxpayers dime, 99% of new pilots can't afford to get the multi-engine, total time and turbine time they need to be fully licensed/rated. The industry, as you know, considers your early wages to be discounted for what you're still paying to be trained in that right seat.

Other industries do similar with apprentice wages. However, it only changes when there are fewer apprentices than jobs. We'll see.

In the end, however, I do worry that the overall competence of the flight deck has declined. Technology, for sure, has improved beyond that decline, which is why safety has improved.


----------



## jerryrlitton (Oct 14, 2002)

Minnewaska said:


> Absolutely true, but it's really supply and demand, forced by experience requirements of the ATP. Unless you flew on the taxpayers dime, 99% of new pilots can't afford to get the multi-engine, total time and turbine time they need to be fully licensed/rated. The industry, as you know, considers your early wages to be discounted for what you're still paying to be trained in that right seat.
> 
> Other industries do similar with apprentice wages. However, it only changes when there are fewer apprentices than jobs. We'll see.
> 
> In the end, however, I do worry that the overall competence of the flight deck has declined. Technology, for sure, has improved beyond that decline, which is why safety has improved.


Yep, definably relying on technology to cover declining skill of pilots. As you know the flying part is easy. However what you should be paying for is judgement which normally comes with experience. Technology is good. The only problem is, what happens when technology takes a time out for whatever reason? I challenge everyone here who thinks technology rules to google Air France 447. You will see that all three pilots to include the captain were clueless for almost four minutes. For almost four minutes the pilots did not recognize the aircraft was in a stall situation and therefore did not attempt a recovery BECAUSE THEY HAD NO IDEA WHAT WAS GOING ON. Airbus is very big on this technology. All bean counter driven. Far cheaper to pay for a few lawsuits then to pay for well trained pilots. Personally I would rather have a well trained crew (cabin crew include do) then to have someone up from pushing the buttons on the FMS trying to sort out a problem then actually flying the thing and at the same time wondering WTF is it doing now. And if you think AF447 is the only one, do some research. 
You get what you pay for my friend.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

No dispute Jerry. One more factor is that we are creating substantially fewer military pilots and, I dare say, there will be even fewer in the future of the drone. 

Bean counters truly can't afford to pay what Uncle Sam can to get a new pilot to 1500 hrs. (Well whether Uncle Sam can is probably debatable too)

Of course, with a traveling public that is entirely unrealistic about what a flight should cost, this isn't going to change.


----------



## jerryrlitton (Oct 14, 2002)

Between you and me 1500 is a drop in the bucket. Normally with that low time you would be flying with a captain with years of experience training you. Now we have the blind leading the blind. I fly often from Abuja to Bangkok and even though I tell myself not to look to the left when entering the plane I still do....and more times than not I wish I did not. We are trading cheap tickets for safety, playing the lotto. You do get what you pay for.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

I have to remind my self of that now when flying Air Asia....


----------



## jerryrlitton (Oct 14, 2002)

It does not matter if we look or not, we are still going. I just have a professional interest. lol sometimes too much knowledge can be a scary thing.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

jerryrlitton said:


> It does not matter if we look or not, we are still going. I just have a professional interest. lol sometimes too much knowledge can be a scary thing.[/QUOT
> 
> Paving the runway didn't make it any easier. very gnarly, and you don't want to look...


----------



## captain jack (May 5, 2013)

travlineasy said:


> Jack, most of those guys are weekend warriors or wannabee rock stars. The ones that play those jobs play for next to nothing, and obviously, the quality of the music they provide reflects that. They tend to play loudly, mainly to cover up their lack of talent - it's nothing new. Those of us that make a full time living from musical performances do not play excessively loud - we don't need to. We perform nearly every day of the week, and rarely play for a bunch of drunks. Sure, there's some drinkin going on, but not to the excess you find at the marina bars.
> 
> One of the major problems with the entertainment business is those individuals that play to get that high from their five minutes in the spotlight. Then tend to play for free or next to nothing. Consequently, the nite club owners feel that everyone, regardless of their level of talent, will play for the same rate. I won't do that. I have a set rate, and if the owners don't want to pay it, that's fine with me. Ironically, while down in the keys two years ago, I was making more in tips as a single from my three hour jobs than some of the 3 piece groups made in pay from their four-hour performances.
> 
> ...


i didn't mean to imply there was no real talent out there. there is a lot of it but, most of it is from older generations. the great bands and artists from the 60s and 70s are still producing great music (anyone hear black sabbath's new album? masterful) and outlasting the top performers of today. just look at the rolling stones. i think they've kieth richards has been a zombie for the past decade and they are still releasing incredible new music and selling out concerts; commanding high ticket prices. lets face it. beyonce may have a good voice but you won't see her selling out major venues and releasing cutting edge music when she is old and grey...or a zombie:laugher


----------



## captain jack (May 5, 2013)

Minnewaska said:


> Gary, while I haven't heard you sing, based on the countless pics I've seen with you and the ladies, I'm sure you're a good entertainer.


or a serious stud:laugher


----------



## captain jack (May 5, 2013)

i don't suppose pilot is really a job that supports the cruiser/live aboard lifestyle, though.


----------



## jerryrlitton (Oct 14, 2002)

captain jack said:


> i don't suppose pilot is really a job that supports the cruiser/live aboard lifestyle, though.


Not at all, your right. That's why I retire this year and open that floating brothel I wrote about earlier. Remember free wifi to SNers.


----------



## jerryrlitton (Oct 14, 2002)

Actually in case you all have not figured it out yet, I am not opening that brothel. However I am retiring from aviation this year. This year I will be a full time dive and sailing bum for at least a year before I have to gain some semblance of responsibility doing something (to be determined) that still enables me to continue sailing and diving. If you get bored come visit probably somewhere on the west coast of Thailand. They do have free wifi here.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

captain jack said:


> i don't suppose pilot is really a job that supports the cruiser/live aboard lifestyle, though.


Always thought I would retire and fly cargo or tourists between the islands on some deHavilland Beaver or an old DC3. Not sure I want to stay put long enough to be employable.  Maybe a seasonal gig.


----------



## jerryrlitton (Oct 14, 2002)

Minnewaska said:


> Always thought I would retire and fly cargo or tourists between the islands on some deHavilland Beaver or an old DC3. Not sure I want to stay put long enough to be employable.  Maybe a seasonal gig.


That would be a blast. I would come out of retirement for that. Before I stared this gig I was turning circles at 17000 AGL for 5-6 hours in a B350 3 months on/off but that was so booorrriiing. The DC 3 or beaver seasonal would be a blast though.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Minnewaska said:


> Always thought I would retire and fly cargo or tourists between the islands on some deHavilland Beaver or an old DC3. Not sure I want to stay put long enough to be employable.  Maybe a seasonal gig.


A Canadian cruiser friend of mine returns to BC every Summer to do this:


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

captain jack said:


> i don't suppose pilot is really a job that supports the cruiser/live aboard lifestyle, though.


I met Maryanne from the SV Footprints blog over in the BVI a few years back. Her husband was an airline pilot working two weeks on two weeks off. When he was on the boat they moved to the next anchorage where the boat would stay with his wife until he came back. They sailed from the US, all around the Caribbean, across the Atlantic over to England and then into central Europe via the river system. Seemed to work with them on a Gemini!!!

I stopped reading the blog years ago.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

aeventyr60 said:


> A Canadian cruiser friend of mine returns to BC every Summer to do this:


Yes, I've been to this anchorage many times and the planes land right next to your boat. 

Pop quiz for those who think they have COLREGS mastered. Who has right of way between an float plane taxiing and a sailboat under motor power? 

What about if it is taking off or landing?

MedSailor


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

MedSailor said:


> Yes, I've been to this anchorage many times and the planes land right next to your boat.
> 
> Pop quiz for those who think they have COLREGS mastered. Who has right of way between an float plane taxiing and a sailboat under motor power?
> 
> ...


Without looking it up I would assume the aircraft taxiing has to obey the colregs the same as any other powered vessel on the water and I would assume they would have the right of way when taking off and landing due to limited maneuverability


----------



## jerryrlitton (Oct 14, 2002)

Ok, here is my very uneducated guess..landing aircraft has the right of way. Possibly taking off also. (Hanging head in shame as I look for the regs...)


----------



## hellsop (Jun 3, 2014)

captain jack said:


> i didn't mean to imply there was no real talent out there. there is a lot of it but, most of it is from older generations. the great bands and artists from the 60s and 70s are still producing great music (anyone hear black sabbath's new album? masterful) and outlasting the top performers of today. just look at the rolling stones. i think they've kieth richards has been a zombie for the past decade and they are still releasing incredible new music and selling out concerts; commanding high ticket prices. lets face it. beyonce may have a good voice but you won't see her selling out major venues and releasing cutting edge music when she is old and grey...or a zombie:laugher


Heh. It's hard to claim (for example only) that Cher's better than Lady Gaga just because Cher's been performing for 40 years and Gaga hasn't. (Hell, even Tiffany's managed to get a show booked this year. Who the hell would have foreseen that 20 years ago?)


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

I think the sailboat has right of way in all instances over the seaplane. I frequently operate sailboats under sail and power in and around seaplanes taking off, landing and taxiing. If I see them I do try and give them lots of room since I know where they wish to go most of the time. In speaking with the training pilot of this local company, he told me that the pilots are trained to stay clear of all boats at all times, period. His thought process is that with the reversible pitch props on their planes they can literally stop on a dime, back up or rotate as needed. When approaching they have a bird's eye view of the harbor and at 70-100kts they have no need to end up near a boat when landing. Takeoff is the same. They don't throttle up until they have a clear 200 yds or so. I also know that if they want to be a jerk they can spool up an engine and spray salt water a really loooong way... Generally making eye contact is all that is needed. Steer a straight course until they are clear and all is well.


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

FarCry said:


> I also know that if they want to be a jerk they can spool up an engine and spray salt water a really loooong way....


We were filming a Chalk's takeoff in Bimini back in 1987, from our anchorage, and learned that lesson the hard way as our video camera was drenched in salt water.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm not a liveaboard (yet) or making a living on my boat (yet), but I'd plan to do both one day. Seems there are nearly an infinite number of ways to earn a living while living on a sailboat so long as you're at least two of the following: motivated, creative, skilled.

Seems the Paul and Cheryl Shard are another well-known "make a living while cruising" success story, in addition to Capt'n Fatty. Based on the folks I've talked with, it seems far more common for people to live off of investments or merely supplement savings/investments with some sort of work from the boat.

This might provides some other ideas/insights: Earning While Cruising - Lessons from the Pros


----------



## barefootnavigator (Mar 12, 2012)

kwaltersmi said:


> I'm not a liveaboard (yet) or making a living on my boat (yet), but I'd plan to do both one day. Seems there are nearly an infinite number of ways to earn a living while living on a sailboat so long as you're at least two of the following: motivated, creative, skilled.
> 
> Seems the Paul and Cheryl Shard are another well-known "make a living while cruising" success story, in addition to Capt'n Fatty. Based on the folks I've talked with, it seems far more common for people to live off of investments or merely supplement savings/investments with some sort of work from the boat.
> 
> This might provides some other ideas/insights: Earning While Cruising - Lessons from the Pros


I wouldn't recommend our lifestyle to anyone but what we do is earn 12k doesn't take long with two of us, then we have 3K a year for 4 years. We each have to earn an additional 1500 per year to make our 6K per year budget. Over the last 29 years I have done this on bike tour, sailing hitchhiking and just generally bumming around. I've also traveled on virtually unlimited budgets which doesn't suck  I'd much prefer to have the largest budget possible but these days I am just too lazy.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

S/V Delos, is a bunch of young punks who are doing a great job making a living while sailing. They did other things, but now ther're using a website called "patron" which is similar to kickstarter, which allows people to donate when a video is uploaded to youtube by them. Currently they get something like $2,000 for every video they upload. Nike from "white spot pirates" youtube channel is also pulling in some nice cash from this.

Here's a talk the recently loaded about how they financed their cruising. Oh, and they got paid $2,000 just for uploading the video about how they're getting paid. 







MedSailor


----------



## SavvySalt (Sep 16, 2014)

MedSailor said:


> Oh, and they got paid $2,000 just for uploading the video about how they're getting paid.


Not quite, their Patreon entry says "This creation was not directly funded by patrons, but this is a snapshot of the total pledges at the time of posting" - 8 Part Video Of Our Presentation in Copenhagen. Which makes sense, they don't want to burn the goodwill of their supporters with an 8 part video of their presentation...

I'm still totally jealous.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Seaplanes....

14 CFR PART 91, SECTION 91.115
RIGHT-OF-WAY RULES:WATER
OPERATIONS
The right-of-way rules for operation on water are
similar, but not identical, to the rules governing rightof-
way between aircraft in flight.

(a) General. Each person operating an aircraft on the
water shall, insofar as possible, keep clear of all
vessels and avoid impeding their navigation, and
shall give way to any vessel or other aircraft that
is given the right-of-way by any rule of this
section.

(b) Crossing. When aircraft, or an aircraft and a vessel,
are on crossing courses, the aircraft or vessel
to the other’s right has the right-of-way.

(c) Approaching head-on. When aircraft, or an aircraft
and a vessel, are approaching head-on, or
nearly so, each shall alter its course to the right to
keep well clear.

(d) Overtaking. Each aircraft or vessel that is being
overtaken has the right-of-way, and the one overtaking
shall alter course to keep well clear.
(e) Special circumstances. When aircraft, or an aircraft
and a vessel, approach so as to involve risk
of collision, each aircraft or vessel shall proceed
with careful regard to existing circumstances,
including the limitations of the respective craft.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

MedSailor said:


> S/V Delos, is a bunch of young punks who are doing a great job making a living while sailing. They did other things, but now ther're using a website called "patron" which is similar to kickstarter, which allows people to donate when a video is uploaded to youtube by them. Currently they get something like $2,000 for every video they upload. Nike from "white spot pirates" youtube channel is also pulling in some nice cash from this.


I like their vids, and have considered it as a possible model as we go forward. The problem is, I just don't look that good in a bikini .


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

MikeOReilly said:


> I like their vids, and have considered it as a possible model as we go forward. The problem is, I just don't look that good in a bikini .


Mike, there may just be a little hope for you left. maybe you could model these:

Mankini Thongs | Borat Mankini | Borat Swimsuit


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

aeventyr60 said:


> Mike, there may just be a little hope for you left. maybe you could model these:
> 
> Mankini Thongs | Borat Mankini | Borat Swimsuit


Ouch! There's a retinal scar that won't easily heal :laugher


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

And for you real DIY'ers ,you first skin out a male kangaroo, slipyerself into the now empty scrotum and strut in syle. First on your dock, I'll bet. But all the rage down under.


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

aeventyr60 said:


> Mike, there may just be a little hope for you left. maybe you could model these:
> 
> Mankini Thongs | Borat Mankini | Borat Swimsuit


Now I'm blind hope its only temporary but the mental pic will last multiple years


----------



## mfconnor (Mar 1, 2006)

When I started crusing, I set up an aft cabin as a computer room. I started leaning difgital art and selling art and tshirts on redbubble. I then started building websites for friends, other cruisers and small businesses. Then I decided to write a couple of apps - shipsbells and shipsclock. these apps do pretty well - they pay for my martinis. Finally i started publishining ebooks on Amazon.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Minnewaska,

Those rules are correct, but you are quoting the FAR (Federal Aviation Rules.) Who's rules will the judge in court be looking at? The FAR, or the marine COLREGS? On the surface, and for simple situations, they appear to agree, but they actually don't.

Rule 18 in the COLREGS addresses seaplanes. It is cut and pasted below:

(e) A seaplane on the water shall, in general, keep well clear of all vessels and avoid impeding their navigation. In circumstances, however, where risk of collision exists, she shall comply with Rules 4-19.

(f) (i) A WIG craft shall, when taking off, landing and in flight near the surface, keep well clear of all other vessels and avoid impeding their navigation;

(ii) a WIG craft operating on the water surface shall comply with Rules 4-19 as a power-driven vessel

For example, the COLREGS state that a WIG (Wing In Ground craft or seaplane) shall operate as a motor boat for right of way purposes except when taking off or landing, in which case it's at the bottom of the food chain.

The FAR says in crossing situations to give way to the vessel on the right. What if the vessel on the seaplane's right is a craft under sail, fishing, NOC, or constrained by draft? A collision may ensue with the plane and the vessel to the plane's right (or starboard) and the pilot was obeying the FAR rules, but violating COLREGS.

Anyone else see it this way?

MedSailor


----------



## Rapp (Nov 16, 2014)

MedSailor said:


> S/V Delos, is a bunch of young punks who are doing a great job making a living while sailing. They did other things, but now ther're using a website called "patron" which is similar to kickstarter, which allows people to donate when a video is uploaded to youtube by them. Currently they get something like $2,000 for every video they upload. Nike from "white spot pirates" youtube channel is also pulling in some nice cash from this.
> 
> Here's a talk the recently loaded about how they financed their cruising. Oh, and they got paid $2,000 just for uploading the video about how they're getting paid.
> 
> MedSailor


I love how they try and lure you to the videos with previews that have scantly dressed young girls in them and oh BTW ,it worked


----------



## barefootnavigator (Mar 12, 2012)

mfconnor said:


> When I started crusing, I set up an aft cabin as a computer room. I started leaning difgital art and selling art and tshirts on redbubble. I then started building websites for friends, other cruisers and small businesses. Then I decided to write a couple of apps - shipsbells and shipsclock. these apps do pretty well - they pay for my martinis. Finally i started publishining ebooks on Amazon.


I'm really curious how you do with e-books, I can barf out 3-4000 words an hour.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

MedSailor said:


> ......The FAR says in crossing situations to give way to the vessel on the right. What if the vessel on the seaplane's right is a craft under sail, fishing, NOC, or constrained by draft? A collision may ensue with the plane and the vessel to the plane's right (or starboard) and the pilot was obeying the FAR rules, but violating COLREGS......


I certainly get how the FAA bastardizes things and often makes little sense.

However, I'm not following how, if a plane gives way, there might be an ensuing collision. When airborne, the plane must essentially give way to everyone, regardless of where they are. When on the water, the FAA has made it clear the the USCG rules (not specifically COLREGS) apply, but I have to find the document.

The FAA's effort at calling out rights of way fall way short and are nearly inapplicable. That's the FAA for you. I quoted them, because it's that first bullet that says you must avoid impeding the navigation of all vessels, but only goes on with ROW in the actual event of potential collision. COLREGS don't establish the rules that way.


----------



## barefootnavigator (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## barefootnavigator (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Minnewaska said:


> I certainly get how the FAA bastardizes things and often makes little sense.
> 
> However, I'm not following how, if a plane gives way, there might be an ensuing collision. When airborne, the plane must essentially give way to everyone, regardless of where they are. When on the water, the FAA has made it clear the the USCG rules (not specifically COLREGS) apply, but I have to find the document.
> 
> The FAA's effort at calling out rights of way fall way short and are nearly inapplicable. That's the FAA for you. I quoted them, because it's that first bullet that says you must avoid impeding the navigation of all vessels, but only goes on with ROW in the actual event of potential collision. COLREGS don't establish the rules that way.


I'm glad you quoted them, because it opens the door to discuss the discrepancies. I CAN see how a collision may occur. For example:

--Vessel "A" is a seaplane on the water. 
--Vessel "B" is a sailboat under sail.

The seaplane has generally complied with section (a) of the FAC rules, but now there is a potential for collision. Vessel A is powering forward, and vessel B is at vessel A's 10 O'clock position.

--The seaplane operator interprets FAC rule (b) and believes the sailboat should give way. The sailboat correctly interprets colregs rule 18 (a) iv and stands on his course knowing that the seaplane is the give-way vessel.

--Now there are rules stating that, as a last resort, everyone should do everything they can to avoid a collision, but as the example above demonstrates one can end up in this last resort situation easily.

--In the confusion of unpredictable maneuvering to avoid a collision, a collision ensues with both vessels believing the other is the give way vessel.

A counter-point to the above rule details, is that I believe it is generally smart to stay the heck out of the way of seaplanes, ESPECIALLY when taking off or landing. But, I thought it would be of interest to show the specific discrepancies between the rules.

MedSailor


----------



## sailingsteve (Jan 12, 2015)

im a highschool student that works on neighbor's farms. I do not make much money from this job so I buy sailboats from auctions which can sometimes get me a better sailboat than what i could buy new.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

sailingsteve said:


> im a highschool student that works on neighbor's farms. I do not make much money from this job so I buy sailboats from auctions which can sometimes get me a better sailboat than what i could buy new.


Steve,

Welcome to Sailnet! Sounds like you're a resourceful individual and you're getting a start into sailing and sailboat ownership early.

Welcome!

MedSailor


----------

